# Inositol and extremely weird dreams?



## kokasit (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been taking 1 gr of Inositol for the past two days and my dreams have become REALLY bizarre and vivid. Today I woke up feeling confused and this sensation is unbearable. Has anyone else experrienced something similar while taking this stuff?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

vivid dreams - yes! I woke up the other night thinking there was a dolphin beside my bed. 

Don't take so much, I'm only using 1/4 teaspoon each night.


----------

